# [REVIEW] Nikki's Hedgie Liner's



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Most recently I had the extreme pleasure of purchasing some wonderful hedgehog fabric liners in blue and pink for my girls, Feral (Blue) and Celeste (Pink) and they arrived yesterday. My camera isn't working at this point and time but I did put the new liners in last night and I think my girls wanted to make sure their little feet prints were in on this review. I woke up this morning to the usual for Feral here cage was neat clean and organized, food gone and no crumbs and she was already snuggled up in her igloo for rest. Her wheel on the other hand was devastated by poo and pee like never before she must have really been loving the new liners because lately she's been very lazy about wheeling in her cage. Now Celeste was a bit messy, she doesn't believe in the idea of potty trained, why should she ever have to stop to go to the bathroom? Surprisingly much better then how she normally does although she did some normal rearranging as she always does her wheel used but not covered since she's always getting off to run and do her business and to my shock no food crumbs! My Celeste if you didn't know grabs her kibble and literally runs around the cage as she crunches it and then goes back for more. She also sounds like a dog gulping her water XD. In fact unless its eggs, cooked meat balls, or wet cat food where she'll actually sit on her bum and eat, she never stays still a true as I am now addicted to saying "Twinkie on Stilts".

My reaction to these liners is the quality of the liners they are amazing, and I love how they look in the cages. I have no idea of knowing if these positive signs were due to the liners but lets just go ahead and say they are ^.^. As the saying goes you get what you pay for and this is very apparent here I paid for very well made liners and I got better then my expectations.

If you have been considering liners I have to say its absolutely worth it even if your in the states the wait and extra shipping is a small price to pay for your hedgies to get such wonderful liners to run on


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words TWCOGAR, I'm so glad that you and your hedgies are happy with your liners!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Kind and true words my girls and I are so happy to have them and when my situation financially turns around I'll definitely be seeking more of your handiwork as I am definitely a certified Hedgiholic!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, wow! Celeste is just the funniest little thing. Delia is always so caught up in her food that she doesn't even realize movement is an option! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA! :lol: Do you think Celeste might have Hedgie ADHD?  I'd love to see a video of that if you get a chance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Rainy said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! :lol: Do you think Celeste might have Hedgie ADHD?  I'd love to see a video of that if you get a chance.


I have a few videos of her activities which do you want to see the bum sitting eating or the eating while moving?

Celeste definitely has OCD and probably ADHD as well with her movements peculiar grooming habits. She is obsessed with grooming and chooses to sleep in her PVC Tube and I often hear he grooming in her tube XD


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! That must be adorable! I wanted to see the running around eating. Harvey and Izzy both sit and make the "crunch 'n munch face", which is cute, but to see that face in motion would be adorable! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Rainy said:


> OH! That must be adorable! I wanted to see the running around eating. Harvey and Izzy both sit and make the "crunch 'n munch face", which is cute, but to see that face in motion would be adorable! :lol:


I'll see if I can catch her in the habit she nibbles on a few here and there and runs more so its hard to predict completely


----------

